# Really slow internet



## DrPepper (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi I was wondering if anyone has Virgin as their ISP because the moment it turns 6pm my internet goes from 20mb to 56k. I can't understand if it is virgin throttling the internet or just my end, although Virgin throttles it to keep it fair; they only cut the speed in half and 10mb is still ridiculously fast but I don't know why I'm getting bad speeds like that :shadedshu It also says in the terms and conditions that it will be throttled if you exceed the download limit but the problem is none of the pc's were on all day because I was out playing football  So I can't have exceeded the download limit. Anyone got any suggestions.


----------



## Kreij (Apr 18, 2008)

What is the duration that determines your D/L limit? Is it per day, or per month?
It could be that Virgin just bitch slaps everyone at 6pm because they can.


----------



## spearman914 (Apr 18, 2008)

Maybe websites ur viewing are limiting ur download speed so if it limits to 1 MB you cannot exceed 1 MB. And some websies don't have limits at all causing you to get your fastest download speed as possible.


----------



## mullered07 (Apr 18, 2008)

yep they do throttle now and when you mention it starts at 6pm thats the only thing i could think of, i have been with isp's b4 who throttle/cap and they say they only do it if you exceed limits etc but this isnt true, if your capped now likelyhood is your going to keep getting capped, i wont go with anyone who caps now, a good choice although there quite expensive compared to virgin is nildram, they have a 50gb monthly allowance (50gb peak times/unlimited dl outside peak hours) and any unused gb's get carried over to the next month i like plans what set out exactly how much you can download and at what times as its easier than just specifying "heavy downloaders" that could imply anything from 1gb a day which is minut to me unlucky to all virgin customers that was one of the last truly unmetred providers. i cant even see why there capping anyway its not like there on the bt network and having to pay for all those extra gb's to bt, there on their own fibre network


----------



## mullered07 (Apr 18, 2008)

oh and tbh 10mb is damn good, id still be happy with that, just make sure you dont get urself on the high downloaders pipe, thats hell :shadedshu


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 18, 2008)

Problem is for 10mb it is really slow ... alot slower than the 1mb I used to have. The download limit for 20mb users is about 3gb I think. Also its odd that I switched over to Xp there from Vista and now I get 10mb speeds I think Vista needs its monthly reformat: its so full of junk.


----------



## Kreij (Apr 18, 2008)

Vista should have no impact on your internet transmission/receptions speeds.
I have satellite and mine is rock solid (unless it's really cloudy, then I get zilch  )


----------



## Exavier (Apr 19, 2008)

I'm with BT, and they give unlimited access, which I abuse mostly 
however, they DO throttle you really badly, I can only run uTorrent well at 2am :shadedshu


----------

